# 

## Qter

Witam,

Chciałbym wykonać (bądź zlecić wykonanie) zabezpieczenie tarasu i balkonu papą termozgrzewalną. Docelowo na papie zostanie umieszczone ocieplenie, izolacja, wylewka i jakieś płytki - jakoś na wiosnę. Dom jest teraz w w stanie surowym otwartym (dach będzie wkrótce, otwory okienne zabite na zime). 

Mam nastepujące założenia:
- chce dać dobrą pape termo SBS (czyli jak już przeczytałem taką której nie mozna przerwać) np. Extradach Top 5,2 Szybki Profil SBS
- papa będzie wywinięta na ściany
- papa będzie wychodziła poza obrys balkonu/tarasu

Mam nastepujące pytania:
- czy beton pod tą papę czymś dodatkowo smarować?
- czy dam radę sam to wykonać (mając do dyspozycji np. taki palnik: http://allegro.pl/palnik-do-papy-dek...250189792.html)
- jeśli tak to jak to robić 
- ile to może kosztować orientacyjnie (sama robocizna - do zabezpieczenia ok 120-130m2 powierzchni)

A może zostawić na zimę tak jak jest (czyli "goły beton" nad garażem) i zrobić całość na gotowo jak przyjdzie wiosna - razem z wylewkami.

PZDR

Qter

----------


## Qter

nikt nic nie wie ?

Qter

----------


## Tomkii

Ja swój taras przykrywałem 2 lata folią (robiąc wcześniej rusztowanie ze spadkiem z desek szalunkowych).
Później wylałem beton ze spadkiem (bo strop był prosty) i dodatkiem wodouszczelniacza.
Następnie smarowidło takie aby wsiąkło w beton i dobrze kleiła się do niego papa (2x) - u mnie jakiś simplast czy coś...
Potem 2x papa na SBS, styropian (klejony na klei polieturanowy czy jakoś tak), na to papa samoklejąca (jest taka), na to kolejny raz papa, na to warstwa drenażowa (są takie specjalne wytłoczki z folii z włókniną), beton z wodouszczelniaczem, folia w płynie (2x) i płytki  :smile: 
Może trochę przesadziłem ale nie chcę kiedykolwiek musieć do tego tematu wracać  :smile:  Konstrukcja jest typu "dach odwrócony" i zamiast ostatniej wylewki i płytek można było spokojnie dać geowłókninę, nasypać ziemi i urządzić trawnik.

----------


## Qter

dzięki za zainterasowanie - może jak nikogo do papy nie znajde aleb sam się za to nie wezmę (choć nigdy tego nie robiłem) to faktycznie folią przykryje co by nie wsiąkało a na wiosne zrobię "docelowo" 

rozumiem że brałeś taką "grubszą" folię a nie tzw. malarską 

chyba że ktoś ma inne podpowiedzi...

PZDR

Qter

----------


## Tomkii

> rozumiem że brałeś taką "grubszą" folię a nie tzw. malarską


0,2 albo 0,3 nie pamiętam dokładnie. Taką co dają pod posadzki. Największym problemem jest wiatr - trzeba przydusić dechami i położyć na to kanoldy.
Jeśli masz już warstwę spadkową (ja nie miałem) to możesz dać papę. Tylko ta warstwa co będzie odkryta powinna być z papy wierzchniego krycia).
Acha - przemyśl czy przy ocieplaniu nie dać styroduru zamiast styropianu. Przy jakiś błędach styropian potrafi się wody nażłopać. U mnie jest zwykły styro (20cm) - nie przemyślałem tego - a dekarze mi później powiedzieli o tym że poprawiają potem ocieplone styro dachy.

----------


## Qter

dzięki  :wink: 

planowałem właśnie dać styrodur - ale dopiero na wiosne

PZDR

Qter

----------


## Kasia i Filip

> nikt nic nie wie ?
> 
> Qter


Mam balkon i taras zabezpieczony papą termozgrzewalną. Koszt robocizny wyniósł 15 zł za m2 (facet z palnikiem). Robota nie wyglądała na trudną i jeżeli masz czas i palnik gazowy to możesz spróbować sam. Jeżeli chodzi o papę to według mojej wiedzy są dostępne dwa rodzaje - zewnętrznego krycia i podkładowa. Pod wylewkę niby powinno się stosować podkładową. Ja część papy miałem jednego rodzaju część drugiego. Moim zdaniem lepsza jest jednak papa zewnętrznego krycia niż podkładowa. Jest grubsza i bardziej wytrzymała, a różnicy w cenie praktycznie nie ma. Jeszcze jedna ważna rzecz - nie można nakładać papy na wilgotny beton. Lepiej zaczekać aż będzie kilka naprawdę suchych dni, a przy nakładaniu papy najpierw osuszyć beton palnikiem.

----------


## Qter

Dzięki za rady. 

Czyli szukam gościa z palnikiem  :wink: 

PZDR

Qter

----------


## monia i marek

U mnie właśnie dzisiaj będzie robiona taka izolacja z papy. Balkon duży - koszt 150zł za robociznę. Balkon będzie najpierw smarowany jakimś czarnym mazidłem (z Tytana bodajże), a na to pójdzie papa. Zostało nam trochę papy z pokrycia dachu i chcieliśmy ją wykorzystać, ale budowlaniec odradza i mówi, żeby kupić podkładową termozgrzewalną. Jak dla mnie też taka wierzchnia wygląda solidniej, ale nie znam się - może są jakieś inne argumenty przemawiające za tym, żeby była podkładowa.

----------


## Qter

Hej,

Odnośnie "mazidła" to po rozmowie z mom cieślą (który prawdopodobnie będzie to robił) właśnie jeden z tarasów dziś zabezpieczyłem dysperbitem - a dopiero na to dam papę - SBS wierzchniego krycia . Mam tylko pytanie czy może ktoś wie czy wystarczy jej jedna wartswa kładziona "na zakładkę" czy powinno to się zrobić kładąc dwie warstwy "na krzyż". Na wiosnę na tarasy pójdzie styropian, wylewki i pewnie płytki... Więc jak? Zakładka czy na krzyż ?

PZDR

Qter

----------


## tomahawk

Cześć,

U mnie niedawno ekipa zabezpieczała taras i balkon i wyglądało to tak:
- wyprofilowanie spadku zaprawą szybkowiążącą Top Cem Pronto
- wysmarowanie dysperbitem
- podwójna warstwa papy termozgrzewalnej wywinietej na ścianę
teraz będzie ocieplenie wylewka i zapewne folia w płynie.

Z mojego doswiadczenia widzę, że naprawde warto zainwestować w dobrą izolację, moi poprzednicy ( deweloper) nie zaizolował tarasów plus miały zły spadek- efekt kilkadziesiąt m kw. zalanych tynków do skucia, osuszanie, walka z grzybem etc.  nie polecam...

pozdr

Tomek

----------


## Qter

> Cześć,
> 
> U mnie niedawno ekipa zabezpieczała taras i balkon i wyglądało to tak:
> - wyprofilowanie spadku zaprawą szybkowiążącą Top Cem Pronto
> - wysmarowanie dysperbitem
> - podwójna warstwa papy termozgrzewalnej wywinietej na ścianę
> .............
> 
> Tomek


Dzieki Tomek,

Tak właśnie chce zrobić. Powiedz jeszcze czy jaką papę dawałeś - podkładową + wierzchniego krycia, na "zakład", na "krzyż:", a może tylko wierzchniego SBS...

PZDR

Qter

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Witam,
jestem w trakcie wykonywania moich tarasów. U nas było tak:
na płytę betonową masa spadkowa
dysperbit
papa podkładowa
2xpapa termozgrzewalna 

wiosną dojdzie polistyren, na to papa, geowłoknina, żwir i płyty tarasowe betonowe.

Papa leży sobie od lata i na razie nic nie przecieka.

nie wiem tylko na razie czym przyklejać do papy styrodur i czy nie kupic takiego z przymocowaną fabrycznie papą?

----------


## Qter

Hej,

Udało mi się zabezpieczyć taras nad garażem 2 x papą termozgrzewalną. Teraz chciałbym na to położyć styropape (styropian EPS 100 z przyklejona papą), a na to dać wylewkę ze spadkiem, folie w płynie i połozyc finalnie jakieś płytki lub po prostu pomalować. 

Mam pytanie - czym kleić styropian do papy? 

PZDR

Qter

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Ha! Sama szukam odpowiedzi.
Jeśli się dowiesz-pochwal się.

----------


## bodeek

Nie klei się. Trzeba zrobić warstwę izolacyjno przesuwną z folii, można ją złożyć na pół i na to dopiero styropian. Polecam rysunki jakiegoś producenta chemii budowlanej jak ktoś nie wie.

----------


## Qter

> Nie klei się. Trzeba zrobić warstwę izolacyjno przesuwną z folii, można ją złożyć na pół i na to dopiero styropian. Polecam rysunki jakiegoś producenta chemii budowlanej jak ktoś nie wie.


Czyli folie kleimy na zakład, kładziemy x2 i na to styropian i warstwa dociskowa - tak? 

szukałem w necie ale jasnej odpowiedzi nie ma...

PZDR

Qter

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

No tak, ale ja się nie przyklei to woda może podnieść izolację do góry i będzie mostek. W naszych w-kach temp. jednego dnia to plus 7 stp, a dzień później -5. A woda wiadomo, dziurę w skale wydrąży, to nie znajdzie miejsca żeby się pod styrodur wcisnąć?

----------


## bodeek

Nie kleimy foli ani styropianu do folii. Mylicie hydroizolację z termoizolacją. 
Ja robie tak:
- grunt asfaltowo- kauczukowy na płytę i ściany po papę
- papa termo, najlepiej SBS min. 4,2mm( ładnie narożniki wewnętrzne się z niej robi, najlepiej jak najwyżej ostatniej warstwy tarasu)
- folia 0,2 lub 0,3mm na pół ( od dołu tarasu do ściany, na ścianę i z powrotem do dołu tarasu aby zachować ciągłość folii przy ścianie)i z wywinięciem na ścianę do wysokości wylewki
- styropian na klej poliuretanowy( lub inny podobny), (jak papa na styropian to siatka i klej)
- folia 1 raz
- wylewka(zdylatowana) z dylatacją od ścian
- całość zamykam nylonem dekarskim dwa razy, z taśmą nylonową przy ścianach( klejoną przy styropianie)
Tak to wygląda w uproszczeniu. Dużo zależy od konstrukcji i umiejscowienia samego tarasu.
Główną warstwą stanowiącą barierę przeciwwilgociową jest płytka z fugą elastyczną( oczywiście mrozoodporną).

----------


## Qter

> CUT !
> - styropian na klej poliuretanowy( lub inny podobny), (jak papa na styropian to siatka i klej)
> - folia 1 raz
> 
> CUT!


Czyli jednak kleisz styro, z tym że do folii a nie do papy ...

Na alledrogo widziałem kleje papa - styropian ale czy tak roobić wciąż nie wiem...

PZDR

Qter

----------


## bodeek

Przeczytaj moją odpowiedź jeszcze raz dokładnie, od początku.
Kleimy same styropiany, robimy dwie warstwy styropianów na mijankę lub jedna ale z frezem pióro- wpust. Klejenie styropianów ułatwia późniejszę wykonanie warstw.

----------


## Qter

> Przeczytaj moją odpowiedź jeszcze raz dokładnie, od początku.
> Kleimy same styropiany, robimy dwie warstwy styropianów na mijankę lub jedna ale z frezem pióro- wpust. Klejenie styropianów ułatwia późniejszę wykonanie warstw.


teraz zakumałem co autor miał na myśli  :wink:  lecz z wcześniejszej wypowiedzi to wprost nie wynikłao...

dzięki za podpowiedź 


PZDR

Qter

----------


## Qter

No i temat wylewek na tarsach chwilowo zamknięty. Wyglada to u m nie finalnie tak:

- strop (z jakimś tam spadkiem),
- 2 x papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna na zakład nachodząca na ściany,
- folia 0,3
- dwie warstwy styropianu 10cm na mijanke (ułożone nie klejone, stykające się z izolacją ściany - brak mostka)
- folia 0,3
- wylewka 10 cm ze spadkiem (już tym właściwym)

Teraz czekam na dokończenie ocieplenia. Jak skończą to pomyślę czym to wykończyć - może na początek jakaś folia w płynie... 

PZDR

Qter

P.S.

Zdjęcia tarasów w mojej galerii...

----------


## fighter1983

to nie czekaj na dokonczenie ocieplenia tylko szlamuj teraz.
Szlam podplytkowy 2 skladnikowy z tasmami systemowymi (potocznie folia w plynie, jak ja nie lubie tego okreslenia) 
Tyle ze naklada sie to w polaczeniu plyta tarasowa/balkonowa ze sciana budynku a nie na termoizolacje z siatka i klejem.

----------


## Qter

OK - kumam, z tym, że u mnie jest tak, że płyta balkonowa nie styka sie prawie ze ścianą budynku - ten styrpian który jest pod płytą styka się z tym który jest na ścianie (postaram się jakieś zdjęcie wrzucić jak znajdę). Mam pytanie - co polecasz połozyć na tą wylewkę (konkretnie producenta proszę - bo widze ze praktyk z ciebie)  :wink: .

PZDR

Qter

----------


## Qter

zdjecie pogladowe polaczenia ocieplenia sciany i wylewki na tarasie (ten szary strypoian łączy się z białym który znajduje się pod wylewką)

----------


## Qter

Hej,

Mam pytanie co lepiej jako hydroizolacje pod płytki:

MAPEI Mapelastic

czy 

CERESIT CR166 ?

PZDR

Qter

----------


## mp_krk

a co sądzicie o nylonie dekarskim, o którym wspominał *bodeek*? info w necie mało ale te co są to całkiem pozytywne

macie jakieś doświadczenia z klejeniem na ten nylon płytek?

*bodeek*,
jak z faktyczną wydajnością przy kładzeniu na wylewkę na tarasie?

----------


## Qter

Hej,

Mam pytanie odnośnie wykończenia brzegów tarasu balkonu - obróbka blacharska. Na chwilę obecną mam zrobioną z 3 stron (4-ta to ściana budynku). Człowiek od gresu proponuje aby na obróbkę od góry dać pas z papy termo a na to szlichte, potem to pomalować jakąś folią w płynie i przykleić dopiero gres. Co wy o tym sądzicie? 

Postaram się wkleić fotki w łikend tego co mam teraz.

PZDR

Qter

----------


## wanker

zalezy jak lezy  :smile: ,  co i w ktorej kolejnosci  zobacz sobie rozwiazania tarsow ( warstwy w twoim przypadku : nosna , izolacja, ocieplenie , zabezpieczjaca). Najlepiej robic wszystko za jednym zamachem. Styropian tez musisz przykryc conajmniej folja przed chlasnieciem betonem. A papy to bym nie przyklejal do sciany budynku bo i tak odpadnie. Wywijasz do gory(wlasciwie powinna byc blacha wywinieta) i  robisz obrobke blacharska. Tam gdzies zobacz sobie ile warstw i jak mocowac blache na necie jest pelno rysunkow.

----------


## wanker

zdjecie pogladowo skopane,    papa powinna byc wywinieta na sciane pod styropianem   :bash:

----------


## wanker

> zdjecie pogladowe polaczenia ocieplenia sciany i wylewki na tarasie (ten szary strypoian łączy się z białym który znajduje się pod wylewką)


zdjecie pogladowo skopane, papa powinna byc wywinieta na sciane pod styropianem  :bash:

----------


## Qter

hej,

ale papa jet wywinięta na ścianę pod styropianem jak również zachodzi na dolne boki tarasu - garaż. 

PZDR

Qter

----------


## Michal_Kamilka

Witam Panowie i Panie,
Po przeczytaniu tematu nasunęło mi się jedno pytanie (też stoję przed wykonaniem zabiegu ocieplania i izolacji tarasu), kiedy należy montować barierkę takiego tarasu. Przed wykonywaniem prac izolacyjnych i ociepleniowych, czy po wykonaniu tej że pracy?

----------


## Qter

> Witam Panowie i Panie,
> Po przeczytaniu tematu nasunęło mi się jedno pytanie (też stoję przed wykonaniem zabiegu ocieplania i izolacji tarasu), kiedy należy montować barierkę takiego tarasu. Przed wykonywaniem prac izolacyjnych i ociepleniowych, czy po wykonaniu tej że pracy?


Szpiliki - te pionowe do których montujesz barierki/balustrady zdecydowanie przed i jak masz możliwość to od czoła tarasu lub wręcz od spodu np. płyty balkonowej. Szkoda przebijać warstwy izolacji. Same barierki/balustrady (te poprzeczne) ja będę mocował po położeniu płytek.

PZDR

Qter

----------


## Michal_Kamilka

Dziękuje za odpowiedź
Czyli najlepiej było by już sobie zamontować gotową barierkę przed rozpoczęciem prac uszczelniających.
Oczywiście barierkę z obliczoną wysokością potrzebną na izolację.

----------


## sxsx

ja mam trochę inny problem z tarasem i wylewką: otóż mam zadaszony w całości taras + dwa betonowe filary (rogi). Pod tarasem pomieszczenie gospodarcze. Na tarasie położona stara papa + obróbki dekarskie.
Mam taki plan aby zerwać te obróbki położyć nowe które mam przygotowane przez dekarza, montaż za pomocą papy termozgrzewalnej?? Na to 5cm wylewki - więcej nie moge poszaleć, następnie "folia w płynie", terakota.

czy i w jaki sposób najlepiej umocować obróbkę blacharską? jakiego rodzaju papy użyć przy tego typu pracach - oczywiście tam gdzie stara papa odstaje mam zamiar ją usunąć. Słupy betonowe będą jeszcze obrabiane za pomocą styropianu - jak wysoko wywinąć papę na słup?

----------


## Qter

Obróbke blachcharską mozna przykleic na pape termo albo na żywice - IMHO nie ma większego znaczenia jesli i tak bedzie ją jeszcze dociskać wylewka

papę termo na słupy wywiń tyle ile ci pasuje - i tak potem ją schowasz pod styropianem - ja u siebie dawałem 20 cm

PZDR

Qter

----------


## wibart

Pytanie czy papa termo która idzie jako pierwsza warstawa pod styropian wywijacie poza obrys tarasu tak by zachodziła na ocieplenie pionowe sciany, która jest pod tarasem?

----------


## Janekk1234

> No i temat wylewek na tarsach chwilowo zamknięty. Wyglada to u m nie finalnie tak:
> 
> - strop (z jakimś tam spadkiem),
> - 2 x papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna na zakład nachodząca na ściany,
> - folia 0,3
> - dwie warstwy styropianu 10cm na mijanke (ułożone nie klejone, stykające się z izolacją ściany - brak mostka)
> - folia 0,3
> - wylewka 10 cm ze spadkiem (już tym właściwym)
> 
> ...


 po co kłaść na sam doł ( czyli na goły strop betonowy) 2 x papę ? 

na logikę to strop powinien być zabezpieczony najpierw termoizolacją, a potem, od góry  hydroizolacją. . na to zabezpieczająca szlichta/ kafle. 


natomiast w tym wątku kilka osób opisało zgoła inny sposób

----------


## ironsmith

janekk1234 ta pierwsza warstwa papy na betonie pełni rolę paroizolacji od strony pomieszczenia

----------


## Janekk1234

> janekk1234 ta pierwsza warstwa papy na betonie pełni rolę paroizolacji od strony pomieszczenia


tak rozumiem, paroizolacja,  ale nie ma potrzeby dawać jako paroizolację smarowidła + 2x papa + folia.

----------


## butek22

Jak wygłada sprawa na takim balkonie, same etapy izolacji balkonu wyczytałem, ale proble tkwi w ociepleniu czoła balkonu zrobic to jak zakoncze izolacje i ocieplenie posadzki? Czy poprostu teraz dojechac styropianem do krawedzi posadzki i dopiero zaczac izolowac?

----------


## TeDy1989

Ja też mam u siebie nad garażem coś ala taras i w projekcie mam styropapę w klinie ułożoną.

----------


## butek22

W projekcie mam tak jak na zdjeciach, to chyba nie ma co zmieniac, jak myslicie?

----------


## Gontowy

> po co kłaść na sam doł ( czyli na goły strop betonowy) 2 x papę ? 
> 
> na logikę to strop powinien być zabezpieczony najpierw termoizolacją, a potem, od góry  hydroizolacją. . na to zabezpieczająca szlichta/ kafle. 
> 
> 
> natomiast w tym wątku kilka osób opisało zgoła inny sposób


To technicznie tak zwany 'układ odwrócony' izolacji przeciwwodnej i termicznej. Na balkonach/tarasach (tam gdzie 'chodzi się') jest powszechnie stosowany. głównie że względu że obciążenie 'eksploatacyjne' (np. wywrócony gril, spadła kula do bowlingu  :Smile:  ) nie uszkadza izolacji przeciwwodnej konstrukcji nośnej w takim układzie.

----------


## Gontowy

> W projekcie mam tak jak na zdjeciach, to chyba nie ma co zmieniac, jak myslicie?


Mam 2 zastrzeżenia do rozwiązania technicznego:
1. Papa izolacyjna typu P/100 nie jest odporna na pękanie warstwy przylegającej. Z uwagi na wkładkę z welonu szklanego będzie pękać razem z górnymi warstwami... Na takiej malej powierschni to różnica rzędu 100 zł wykonać tę warstwę również z 'fundamentowej' papy (termozgrzewalna średnio-modyfikowana na osnowie z włókna poliestrowego, ca 3 mm gruba)
2. Jak warstwa styropianu jest 'ukyta' od wody, to XPS wydaje się być przesadą, wystarczy dobry EPS podłogowy z dobrą lambdą.
PS a tak zostawiać nieosłonięty izolacją termiczną żelbet 'od spodu' na 1/4 powierszchni?!

----------


## butek22

> Mam 2 zastrzeżenia do rozwiązania technicznego:
> 1. Papa izolacyjna typu P/100 nie jest odporna na pękanie warstwy przylegającej. Z uwagi na wkładkę z welonu szklanego będzie pękać razem z górnymi warstwami... Na takiej malej powierschni to różnica rzędu 100 zł wykonać tę warstwę również z 'fundamentowej' papy (termozgrzewalna średnio-modyfikowana na osnowie z włókna poliestrowego, ca 3 mm gruba)
> 2. Jak warstwa styropianu jest 'ukyta' od wody, to XPS wydaje się być przesadą, wystarczy dobry EPS podłogowy z dobrą lambdą.
> PS a tak zostawiać nieosłonięty izolacją termiczną żelbet 'od spodu' na 1/4 powierszchni?!


Czyli Twoim zdaniem jak  wykonac po kolei wszytskie warstwy?

----------


## Janekk1234

Też będę robić izolację balkonu . Balkon nad pomieszczeniem mieszkalnym ogrzewanym. 
Czy taka kolejność jest dobra? 

-paroizolacja z masy kmb
- styropian ze spadkiem 
-papa podlkadowa 
-papa nawierzchniowa 
-gres klejony na dobry klej mrozoodporny grubonałożony

Pytanie czy zadaszony balkon musi mieć nachylenie i rynnę?

----------


## marcin225

> Też będę robić izolację balkonu . Balkon nad pomieszczeniem mieszkalnym ogrzewanym. 
> Czy taka kolejność jest dobra? 
> 
> -paroizolacja z masy kmb
> - styropian ze spadkiem 
> -papa podlkadowa 
> -papa nawierzchniowa 
> -gres klejony na dobry klej mrozoodporny
> 
> Pytanie czy zadaszony balkon musi mieć nachylenie i rynnę?


Daj styropian bez spadku a spadek sobie na wylewce zrób którą zrobisz na tych papach. Nie układałbym płytek bezpośrednio na papie.

----------


## Janekk1234

> Daj styropian bez spadku a spadek sobie na wylewce zrób którą zrobisz na tych papach. Nie układałbym płytek bezpośrednio na papie.


to miałby być gruby gres, kładziony na solidną warstwę takiego kleju ( odpowiedni gruby grzebień do nakładania kleju) na pewno łatwiej ułożyć spadkowy styropian niż spadek z zaprawy.

----------

